# Blurry green corruption of youtube videos



## Kashin (May 14, 2009)

My girlfriend recently purchased a new laptop with Windows 10 preinstalled. We've since upgraded the drivers and had to deal with a few driver failure problems which have now (hopefully) been resolved, but we're left with this issue:










Quite frequently when watching Youtube videos, this kind of visual distortion will occur. Does anyone know how we might narrow down the possible causes?

I've looked around and similar problems were previously resolved by enabling hardware acceleration on the old Flash player, but since Youtube uses the HTML5 player by default now, that's not an option (or cause).

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Dell Drivers page, and type in the Service Tag # and download the *Chipset driver. *Intel Chipset Driver Driver Details | Dell US
Then go to the nVidia site and download and Install the nVidia driver for your model Drivers | GeForce, this is for Windows 8.1 but it should work.
If you continue to have problems, contact Dell support, it's free for the first year after purchase, They will fix it for free. If you have had the laptop for less then 30 days, you can return it for a brand new laptop.


----------

